# please pray for son in accident



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Hit tree - head injury - just need prayers!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Will do! Will also do a ritual to send good vibes your way golfer! Blessed be to you and your son.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh GG how awful!!!  Keeping him and you and your family in my thoughts!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll pray for him and your family. I hope he will be alright.


----------



## Illbehisfoolagain (May 7, 2012)

Oh no! I recently had a friend suffer a TBI and she has made a remarkable recovery! I will be praying for a full recovery for your son!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Any word, GG?? Thinking of you and your family today. I hope all is well!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers to your son, you, and your family! Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My prayers and healing thoughts are being sent. Hope everything is ok


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Hope1964 said:


> My prayers and healing thoughts are being sent. Hope everything is ok


Strong boy. Breathing on own. Responds to pain. Not awake. No bleeds - slight swelling, being controlled. Please keep prayers going. Long road ahead for my brave 17 year old man!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Love and prayers to your son and to you golfergirl.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

So sorry. Praying for you.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Just saw this and my prayers are with your son,you and your family.So sorry.


----------



## LaurenceSext (Aug 31, 2012)

Blessed be to you and your son


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

My prayers and thoughts are with him, you, and your family.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

my prayer are for your sons recovery.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't see an update but I hope things are going better for your son.Still in my prayers.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Thinking of you and your family.... I have a 17 year old son too...so scary...


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Thinking of you...


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your tragedy .
This is a difficult time for you and your loved ones.

Sending some "positive vibes ' from the Caribbean.

Bob Marley- Three Little Birds (With Lyrics!) - YouTube

" Every little thing, gonna be alright..."


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

*Sending healing vibes from the South. Many prayers for your son, and your family!*


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Prayers from CA.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Still thinking of you and your family... Hoping for an update soon!! With much love and prayers!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

southern wife said:


> *Sending healing vibes from the South. Many prayers for your son, and your family!*


Thank you. Son is out of coma. He just graduated off ventilator today. Not sure extent of damage, some positive responses from him. Believe it or not what's holding up next step is that he bit tongue in accident and again yesterday in ICU. He cannot talk or move to next step until precautionary tracheotomy is removed. Still a long road ahead, but he's still here and showing expression with eyes etc. I feel blessed to still have him with us and will accept him however I can get him. Full recovery not out of question and still praying for that but gratefully accepting what he has accomplished to this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Advocado (Feb 24, 2010)

I will pray for his steady and full recovery. Stay strong.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad to hear that he's progressing. Healing will take a lot of time, but it sounds like he's well on his way! Continuing to hold you both in my thoughts!!! (Hugs)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Illbehisfoolagain (May 7, 2012)

Many more healing prayers for your son!


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

I said a prayer for you and your son. Blessing to your family..Please come back and update us.


----------



## Sully6 (Mar 3, 2010)

GG, I can't imagine what you are going through. Sending many thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

GG - sending prayers your way. BIG HUGS to you and your loved ones.


----------



## lucky me (Aug 6, 2012)

Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Santa (May 31, 2012)

Prayers sent..


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

My son has been moved out of ICU to neurosciences observation unit. From there, they will determine what rehabilitation he needs. All positive steps. He is a fighter and all thanks to prayers from people like you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Great to hear golfer. I hope things keep improving! 


Had to edit to rephrase... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Glad to hear positive steps. Prayers and thoughts continue.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Great news to hear.Praying for the best and your continued strength as well GG because I can only imagine how exhausting and stressful the worry has been on you.


----------



## 381917 (Dec 15, 2011)

I am praying for your son.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Hope things are still improving today...


----------



## callmejo (Sep 9, 2012)

You are all in my prayers.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh geez! just saw this. I hope he's ok


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I just saw this thread too. Hope he recovers quickly. Keeping him stimulated, walking, talking, etc will most likely help him come through. 

My prayer for him and you.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> I just saw this thread too. Hope he recovers quickly. Keeping him stimulated, walking, talking, etc will most likely help him come through.
> 
> My prayer for him and you.


My son wrote his name yesterday. First and last. He wrote our street address. Not sure his language skills as he still has a tracheotomy. He has to have hands tied to bed because of it. But I see him there. I see his smiles and expressive eyes. Today his work put on a BBQ to raise funds for him. He has awesome support and I have faith in him and God. Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I posted this a year ago. It's been a year to the day. We had family over for cake. My son is the same man he always was. Same personality and has all of his memories. He returned to school and work 3 months after his accident. He graduated to a standing ovation crowd of 3000 right on time with his classmates. He is starting work in the trades and doing well. He is In Love for the first time ever and has a steady girl. Very grateful for prayers and celebrating the day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my, I have tears in my eyes. I'm so glad to hear that your son has had such a good recovery.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

golfergirl said:


> I posted this a year ago. It's been a year to the day. We had family over for cake. My son is the same man he always was. Same personality and has all of his memories. He returned to school and work 3 months after his accident. He graduated to a standing ovation crowd of 3000 right on time with his classmates. He is starting work in the trades and doing well. He is In Love for the first time ever and has a steady girl. Very grateful for prayers and celebrating the day!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

So nice to see such good news.


----------

